# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Pijnlijke eierstok en pijnlijke menstruatie

## Ivoline

Ik ben sinds een maand gestopt met de pil, omdat we graag zwanger willen worden. Nu heb ik eigenlijk sinds mijn eisprong een zeurderige pijn aan de linkerkant van mijn buik (volgens mij is dit mijn eierstok). Ben netjes na 27 dagen ongesteld geworden, maar die pijn is stukke heftiger dan toen ik de pil gebruikte. Plus de pijn is ook aan de linkerkant een stuk heftiger. Alsof mijn eierstok de pijn uitstraalt van de menstruatiepijn  :Confused:  . Ook had ik een week voordat ik ongesteld werd, tijdens het vrijen dat mijn linkerkant gevoeliger was.
Nu dacht ik wel dat als je stopte met de pil dat je menstruatie en de werking van je hormonen een stuk heftiger worden dan als je de pil gebruikt, maar klopt dit ook? Weet iemand wat deze pijn kan zijn? Of heeft iemand dit ook?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ik heb dat ook als ik de pil niet slik. Als je gewoon ongesteld wordt, zou ik het maar even laten gaan. Tis heel vervelend, dat weet ik echt! Maar als je gewoon ovuleert enzo, zal je wel zwanger raken, en dan komt je lichaam weer in een ander evenwicht. Waarschijnlijk is het dan wel over. Ik heb het er ook wel over gehad met wat artsen enzo, maar die vinden het niet zorgwekkend. Alleen vervelend voor mij, en in dit gevaal voor jou dus... Sterkte ermee! En ik hoop dat je niet te lang op een zwangerschap hoeft te wachten!

----------

